
Ask HN: Why is Google so bad at UI Design? - vuyani
Have you ever looked at a google product and thought.why thats a nicely designed product? I doubt many of you have. I just want to get an understanding, from a company that attracts the best talent. Why are they still producing such underwhelming designs?
======
adocracy
The Marissa Mayer effect still lingering? And a culture of data proofs over
creative experimentation? So it's not that the UI is bad - is just
stereotypically "Google" and has been homogenized to emphasize technical
features over customer delight. A better question is why customer service
capabilities have lagged so significantly.

------
bengunnink
Why are you assuming that everyone agrees with you? Maybe we reject your
premise.

------
RmzH
Simplicity

~~~
vuyani
Simplicity maybe...but elegant? no

------
bshef
Troll harder

~~~
vuyani
Im not sure what you mean here?

